# Help. New foster golden, scabies, poor health



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

This is Beau.... He has a home, had one... As we plotted to steal the boy, they ended up moving and left him anyway!
So he's our foster now, what you see is scabies.... We have two dogs and a cat. We are keeping Beau in an outside kennel, but our dogs can get near it and stick a paw in.... it is a chain link.

Any advice, ideas? I am bringing him home now after his first shot and dip. I'll update more later.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that poor dog! These people who owned him should be charged with abuse!

Can you get some chicken wire or other small gauge wire/fencing and put it around the kennel so the other dogs cannot touch him? That would be my suggestion. And you should also use gloves when handling him - scabies is not the worst thing there is but it is not pleasant either.

Good luck with his treatments, I hope he feels so much better soon and thank you for fostering him.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't know anything about scabies, but thank you for helping him. I can't wait to see how beautiful he is going to look.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh, jeez, I'm going to cry again. That poor sweetie.

How lucky he is that you are there to look out for him! Yes, keeping them separated is important for now. Can your vet give you any advice as to how long they will have to be apart?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

The vet says that most of them will be killed with the first treatment but that the next 3 are killing the new ones....
She said it is less of a chance after the first treatment but still a chance. I like the chicken wire idea.... But I can't do that until this weekend.

Another issue. Since he has to stay outside right now, we have ants... I didn't realize but we gave him food and within 10 minutes ants were on it. He didn't eat it, so we out chicken broth in it after removing ants, and pushed the bowl really close.... He used his nose to shove it away and then continued kicking dirt into it with his nose :doh: NO eating so far!

Well, any suggestions for ants....?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He ate some steak we had left over, and threw it up. Maybe the shots are making him sick so we are going to leave him alone tonight and try again in the morning.... 
He is so precious, I hate I can't touch him and just hold him. Maybe after his second treatment I will break down.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My heart is breaking. Thank you for helping this boy.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Double check with your vet, but I would think that if you wore old clothes with long sleeves and long pants and some latex gloves, you could at least give him a snuggle. Just bag up the clothes, leave them outside, and then when he's treated again, throw them away.

I've had foster cats that I wore disposable gowns and gloves to handle to avoid spreading their illnesses to my own crew and it worked out fine.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'm only familiar with human scabies. My step daughter got them in 8th grade. The girls were all trading clothes back and forth like kids do. We really don't know who brought it into the mix, but they all got it. We kept her home from sleep overs and kept her from trading clothes. The treatment back then (15 years ago) was a cream version of RID that went on her skin all over. It basically kills the lice as they emerge from the skin. She had lines on her skin from the lice traveling around. Then they would come to the surface and cause her to itch horribly. The itching was so bad that she even itched in her sleep. After several treatments they finally were gone. None of her clothes were thrown away if I remember. We did wash everything on hot water and kept the dryer turned up all the way hot. I did make some phone calls to her friends parents to warn them. Not fun. Nobody else in our household caught them.

I imagine your pup is doing the same thing, scratching in his sleep. The darn things are persistent and mean. Can you give him Benadryl to help with the itching or maybe something the vet can prescribe?

Hope everything improves fast. He will feel so much better when they are gone.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Diatomaceous earth spread around should kill the ants. Also vinegar, boric acid and even pyrethrins should be okay, but I'd start with the first three.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you so much for taking him in and getting him the care he needs!!!!

Mange is often called scabies. These are microscopic mites that bore into the skin. There are two types of mange, sarcoptic mange which is contagious to other dogs and people, and demodectic mange which is not contagious. The vet should have done a skin scraping and looked at it under the microcsope to determine which type of mite he has. Do you know which one it is?

If it is demodectic he is not contagious and you can pet him and love on him, and let him be with your dogs without concern that he will spread it. 

If it is sarcoptic, just put on long sleeves and gloves to spend time with him, change clothes completely before you touch your own dogs, and wash the clothes in hot water.

Also, if it is sarcoptic mange, it can be effectively and easily eradicated with topical application of Revolution heartworm prevention, usually the first application makes a huge impact, and then you apply it again once a month for at least two more months.

Demodex takes longer to remove, and usually a vet will give oral ivermectin daily for up to 3 months. Dips are not used as commonly any longer.


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

That poor boy needs some love. I hope he knows he's in good hands now. 

I just don't understand how some people can treat such a wonderful creature with such neglect.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Such a sweet looking boy!! Thank you for saving him!!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

mylissyc is correct. When we brought Jack home he was full of mange and scabies. After he was checked by the vet and had the initial treatment there he was actually safe around humans and the other dogs. We limited his area to the basement only in the first week. 
Also check with the vet on chamomile tea infusion compresses. It is a natural disinfectant. 
I will post Rose's post op razor rash and then second day after the chamomile tea (used two to three times a day).
Sorry I do not have any pics of Jack at that time. It was 18 years ago.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank-you so much for taking that sweet face in your care. He deserves so much love and it sounds like you are just that ticket. I have no experience with canine scabies but I got it when I was in grade 8 sharing clothes with several girlfriends (seems to be a theme, lol). It's very itchy.
Good luck and please keep posting about this sweetheart. Would love to hear more as he comes out of his shell and heals!
HUGS!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

kellyguy said:


> Diatomaceous earth spread around should kill the ants. Also vinegar, boric acid and even pyrethrins should be okay, but I'd start with the first three.


I know I can't use boric because it is poisonous to the animals, I'd have to check with the others. Vinegar should be fine to spray around! Kill the grass is all lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yes, we usually say "demodex" or "scabies" and scabies is what we use for sarctopic in this area. They did a shot and a dip and he will get 3 more dips, one each week, they said. They didn't suggest the revolution, or any topical solution actually.

I've dealt with demodex before but never this. Also, someone said their vet did a treatment and the dog was OK around humans and other animals? That was for sarctopic?



mylissyk said:


> Thank you so much for taking him in and getting him the care he needs!!!!
> 
> Mange is often called scabies. These are microscopic mites that bore into the skin. There are two types of mange, sarcoptic mange which is contagious to other dogs and people, and demodectic mange which is not contagious. The vet should have done a skin scraping and looked at it under the microcsope to determine which type of mite he has. Do you know which one it is?
> 
> ...




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Sorry everyone.... it is hard to reply to everyone since I can't type a little and then read and type a little more.... The phone app doesn't let me do that.

An update:
I scared the daylights out of Beau. I walked out with my flashlight and went into his kennel, not realizing the light was pointing at him so he had no idea who I was! He growled, I turned the light, and then he flooded with relief. He doesn't get all happy to see us.... It's a small tail thud and shy, timid looks.... But soon enough I know he will be so happy once he realizes we can and will and do love him. I took half a cup of dry food and half a can of wet food and mixed it, coated the outside of the dog bowl in vinegar (and took a spray bottle of vinegar and coated the ground before ants get out and moving today). I left him alone and when I came back about 10min later he had ate about 1/3 of it. He also was yawning at me. He peed and pooped out there, solid poop too which is good. So all is well so far this morning. Let's hope the poor boy keeps it all down and I hope the vinegar and lime help the ants.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*



tine434 said:


> Sorry everyone.... it is hard to reply to everyone since I can't type a little and then read and type a little more.... The phone app doesn't let me do that.
> 
> An update:
> I scared the daylights out of Beau. I walked out with my flashlight and went into his kennel, not realizing the light was pointing at him so he had no idea who I was! He growled, I turned the light, and then he flooded with relief. He doesn't get all happy to see us.... It's a small tail thud and shy, timid looks.... But soon enough I know he will be so happy once he realizes we can and will and do love him. I took half a cup of dry food and half a can of wet food and mixed it, coated the outside of the dog bowl in vinegar (and took a spray bottle of vinegar and coated the ground before ants get out and moving today). I left him alone and when I came back about 10min later he had ate about 1/3 of it. He also was yawning at me. He peed and pooped out there, solid poop too which is good. So all is well so far this morning. Let's hope the poor boy keeps it all down and I hope the vinegar and lime help the ants.
> ...


Tine: Thank God you are fostering Beau. What a beautiful boy and I can't believe how abusive those people were!! Has the vet diagnosed it as demodectic or sarcoptic? From what I've read the vet has to do a scraping to analyze it.
As far as I know too, the demodectic one is not catchy like the sarcoptic.
http://www.petmd.com/blogs/fullyvetted/2012/feb/sarcoptic_vs_demodectic_mange-12823


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yes they did the scrape yesterday and it is Sarcoptic and they began treatment with a shot and dip. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Thank you* for helping this sweet boy. 

He's going to be beautiful once he's healthy. 

Heartbreaking to see him in this condition, makes me angry that humans can be so cruel and neglectful.

I will be following your updates.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

kellyguy said:


> Diatomaceous earth spread around should kill the ants. Also vinegar, boric acid and even pyrethrins should be okay, but I'd start with the first three.


If you purchase the food grade DE, you can actually sprinkle it over his food and that will keep the ants out. We had an issue with ants in the house last year and the biggest fight we had was keeping them out of the cat food. Then they somehow got into the sealed cat food container. I sprinkled DE in the food and no more ants!

Thank you for taking in this poor baby! I think if you spray yourself down really well with lysol, that is supposed to keep scabies from spreading. Even though it is thought that humans can catch scabies from dogs, it's not really common for that to happen.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

fostermom said:


> If you purchase the food grade DE, you can actually sprinkle it over his food and that will keep the ants out. We had an issue with ants in the house last year and the biggest fight we had was keeping them out of the cat food. Then they somehow got into the sealed cat food container. I sprinkled DE in the food and no more ants!
> 
> Thank you for taking in this poor baby! I think if you spray yourself down really well with lysol, that is supposed to keep scabies from spreading. Even though it is thought that humans can catch scabies from dogs, it's not really common for that to happen.


I read somewhere they couldn't complete a life cycle on us, they couldn't live more than their 3-4 weeks....
I am even more worried for my babies than myself, worried I will give it to them via touching him.

Where do you get this DE food grade...? Does it deter ants or kill them...? I have ants everywhere outside in our yard. It is TERRIBLE. it seems the lime/vinegar helped a bit. But I can use all the help

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Do you have a Home Depot in your area? They carry it. 

Also check Lowes, Walmart, KMart, local hardware stores, lawn and garden centers, farm supply stores.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Tine

Are you fostering Beau on your own or through a rescue?
Is there anywhere else you can keep him away from your babies.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I found him in our community, called my rescue contact with GRATEFUL Goldens of the low country, she was more than willing to have him. So he's a grateful dog but it didn't start through GRATEFUL golden if that makes sense? And no, outside in this kennel is the only way for now. Trust me, I never keep them outside if I have any other choice. But he's never been inside and he has more amenities than before, a water bowl and ice cubes throughout the day, a big blanket bed for night time, shade trees, etc. 
And he enjoys seeing my dogs through the kennel, I can tell.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*



tine434 said:


> I found him in our community, called my rescue contact with GRATEFUL Goldens of the low country, she was more than willing to have him. So he's a grateful dog but it didn't start through GRATEFUL golden if that makes sense? And no, outside in this kennel is the only way for now. Trust me, I never keep them outside if I have any other choice. But he's never been inside and he has more amenities than before, a water bowl and ice cubes throughout the day, a big blanket bed for night time, shade trees, etc.
> And he enjoys seeing my dogs through the kennel, I can tell.
> 
> 
> ...


Tine: I'm sure he is so happy that someone is caring for him. You do have to keep your dogs and your family safe from getting it. Did you name him Beau, I love that name?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

tine434 said:


> I read somewhere they couldn't complete a life cycle on us, they couldn't live more than their 3-4 weeks....
> I am even more worried for my babies than myself, worried I will give it to them via touching him.
> 
> Where do you get this DE food grade...? Does it deter ants or kill them...? I have ants everywhere outside in our yard. It is TERRIBLE. it seems the lime/vinegar helped a bit. But I can use all the help
> ...


DE kills the ants. It also kills fleas, ticks and cockroaches. Basically, anything with an exoskeleton. It is made up of very finely ground sedimentary rock. In basic terms, it dehydrates insects with exoskeletons, which kills them.

I get mine from Amazon.com: Amazon.com : Diatomaceous Earth Food Grade 10 Lb : Patio, Lawn & Garden

But like Carolinamom said, you can get it at Home Depot or Lowes or any garden center. It's just generally more expensive from there.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

tine434 said:


> Yes, we usually say "demodex" or "scabies" and scabies is what we use for sarctopic in this area. They did a shot and a dip and he will get 3 more dips, one each week, they said. They didn't suggest the revolution, or any topical solution actually.
> 
> I've dealt with demodex before but never this. Also, someone said their vet did a treatment and the dog was OK around humans and other animals? That was for sarctopic?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Applying Revolution usually means the dog is not contagious about a week afterwards. Maybe you could ask the vet about using it. The rescue currently has a puppy that came in with sarcoptic mange, he was hot pink all over due to the irritation, and had almost no fur, he was a miserable, sick puppy. The vet put on the Revolution and a week later the puppy looked like a different dog. His skin was not irritated any more, his fur even looked fuller, and he was behaving like a totally normal, active, silly puppy. The vet couldn't find any mange mites on the skin scrapings after that. He will still get the next two Revolution applications, but he is not contagious any longer.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you for taking care of this beautiful boy. It breaks my heart. Can't wait to see pictures of him in the next few weeks when he realizes how special he really is.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Mylissyk, wow. That's impressive. I wonder why my vet chose a shot and dip, then a silver dip that stays on? That was the method that 2 different vets decided on actually...

And I am definitely getting some of that DE! Not only for him but my whole yard! Haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Tine

Please keep us posted on this beautiful boy!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Beau: http://youtu.be/VcAwNHHikp8
Not eating.... He didn't finish his food this morning either.... Gonna try some chicken in a bit

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

THANK YOU for rescuing this beautiful boy!  He hit the jackpot when you turned out to be a compassionate neighbor and friend.

Any chance he'll become a 'foster failure' and stay with you? If not, you'll forever be a part of his life ... his rescuing angel. Thank you again for your act of kindness. You've made the world a better place


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

BTW, I love this saying:

"Saving one dog won't change the world, but for that dog the world has forever changed for the better."

Personally, I think it changes the world for the better too. Acts of kindness, as you're doing, are like golden pebbles that send goodness rippling out in all directions


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

tine434 said:


> Beau: http://youtu.be/VcAwNHHikp8
> Not eating.... He didn't finish his food this morning either.... Gonna try some chicken in a bit
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well, I mixed some plain chicken with the food and it didn't work... so I crumbled the chicken and placed it where he had to pick up a piece of wet food it, score! I hand fed him and he ate half a can of wet food and probably 3oz of chicken. Good boy.

We have two already, I don't foresee a foster failure, if so I'd never foster again. I let go my last foster Sparkles and it was very hard. But we will see with time.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Aww you are his angel. Thank you. Definitely try the DE - it works for all kinds of things but is especially good for the ant. I imagine his appetite will improve with time.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

tine434 said:


> Mylissyk, wow. That's impressive. I wonder why my vet chose a shot and dip, then a silver dip that stays on? That was the method that 2 different vets decided on actually...
> 
> And I am definitely getting some of that DE! Not only for him but my whole yard! Haha
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think there are a lot of vets still using older methods. It will eventually work.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I ordered the DE... 
I wonder if I could use the revolution WITH what they are doing....? It can't cost much right? I could buy it myself 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Tine

I would ask the vet if you can use the Revolution along with what he is using.
You are Beau's angel!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

tine434 said:


> I ordered the DE...
> I wonder if I could use the revolution WITH what they are doing....? It can't cost much right? I could buy it myself
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I would be cautious putting all those chemicals on him at the same time. Your vet has a treatment plan started, so it probably is best to stick with that.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thinking for another minute, definitely do not add Revolution without talking to your vet first.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh I wouldn't. I never do anything without vet approval...

But I'm worried about this little guy... he's acting like he has 0 energy whatsoever and he is very... unsteady? I'll post a couple more videos 

Beau: http://youtu.be/tbhOvj9zN40

Beau: http://youtu.be/GEJ4psJ3GuU

He just is kind of... not shaking but swaying...?

I was crying my eyes out while videoing also....
And the white on the ground, I sprinkled baking soda then went back and pushed it around. I read it was a safe thing to deter ants.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Just thought I would mention that some vets hesitate to use Ivermectin in dogs of unknown/uncertain breed. Herding dogs can have a mutation in the MDR1 gene, which causes ivermectin (among numerous drugs) to build up in the body. It can be fatal. 
You can do a genetic test if the dog carries the MDR1 mutation.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

He does look shaky. Has he been like that since you got him? Is he just scared?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Zepp.... he's been so weak since we got him.... It is hard to tell...
But it does seem to be worsening in my opinion. This evening is when I REALLY noticed the shakiness

I tried feeding again, now he only takes the chicken. Dog food is a no but he loves the chicken.. What should I cook him? I will cook for him if it means he will eat but I wanna make sure that he gets all his nutrition.... Chicken, veggies, sweet potato, pumkin....? Anyone have any recipes?
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

You are such an angel for caring for this guy. I hope you will continue to post so we can see a very happy ending. I feel sick to my stomach that people could let this happen. 
As far as feeding, I'm no nutritionist but I'd say whatever he can tolerate would be good. He looks sooo weak. I wonder if some cooked ground beef would be good for iron and b's? I would call the vet and see if there is anything else you can do. It looks like he's pretty dizzy in the first video
U R AN AMAZING HUMAN BEING, THANK U.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

When doe he go to see the vet again? Can you show the vet the videos?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He will be going back Wednesday.... I will be getting AD food to syringe feed via instruction from the rescue if he doesn't develop a more healthy appetite and I will show vet video then (tomorrow)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you for your kindness


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

tine434 said:


> Oh I wouldn't. I never do anything without vet approval...
> 
> But I'm worried about this little guy... he's acting like he has 0 energy whatsoever and he is very... unsteady? I'll post a couple more videos
> 
> ...


There is something really wrong, please take him back to the vet first thing in the morning. At the very least he needs IV fluids, and I would bet the vet keeps him for monitoring. 

Could you bring him in and keep him in a bathroom or laundry room overnight? I'd be so worried I would end up sleeping outside with him.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

His body is weak, but from the way his tail didn't quit wagging his spirit is strong.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Mylissy, my home is one great room then bedrooms off of it, our laundry is in the garage so there really isn't a safe place for him without a crate (which I haven't been given yet) no one knew in advanced we were getting him, especially in such bad shape, to prepare for it.
But we have been checking on him in shifts. I have rice and chicken with some broth for him this morning, going to go feed him in just a minute.

We had opened his kennel last night and he came out and laid on the porch, then he went back to his kennel and bed after an hour or two.. He has been there sleeping through the night. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Tine

Let us know how he eats and how he is. I agree with Mylissyk, I watched the videos and he is so weak!
I would DEFINITELY take him back to the vet. Might need IV fluids.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh! It went so good!!! 
He ate it all. Just gave him a small amount of chicken, brown rice (all I had) and a couple brocoli florets all floating in chicken broth. He loved it! 
I will be taking him more in a couple hours! And I got a kiss on my hand!

Finally eating: http://youtu.be/vvXfVf74diM

Kisses after eating: http://youtu.be/e9u--xV2TkY

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Tine

So glad he ate it all and you got kisses!!
I watched the videos though and he was so WEAK. Like Myssylik said, I think taking him to the vet is a good idea.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Duplicate post


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Duplicate post


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Darn*

Please ignore-made a mistake


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Bless you for helping this poor boy, how people can do this I will NEVER understand. Sending good thoughts and prayers that he is stronger today. I would also run him to the vet, or at least email them the video. You're an angel to help this poor boy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Darn
> 
> Sorry the post I did appeared three times!


Got your PM Karen, I took care of the duplicate posts.

FYI to all, when you make a post, you have 24 hours from the time you posted to edit or delete your posts. If after 24 hours, only a member of the Mod team can edit a post. 

You can also make changes to your thread title if it is within the 24 hour window.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I just read through this real quick as I've got to get ready for work . . . my brother adopted a dog recently who had demodectic mange and their vet was doing the dips and ivermectin with him. He was lethargic after each dip, not wanting to eat, and after the 2nd treatment had a very bad reaction--my brother called me at midnight he was so scared--lethargic, not eating, trembling, rapid eye movement. He refused to do any more dips after that but did finish up on the oral meds and Whiskey was fine (I understand have to be very careful w/ ivermectin dosing). I suspect Beau's not wanting to eat is due to a combination of things . . . stress from new environment, being abandoned, the medicine and dips, new food. Hopefully your vet can help with some advice . . . if not, please don't hesitate to get a second opinion or talk to the rescue . . . I know from working w/ AGA in the past you can call and if they don't know the answer, can talk to vets they work with.

Good luck and thank you so much for saving Beau!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Working from home today so I can monitor this boy.... The rescue (which I spoke to last night about it) and vet both agreed if he began/continued to keep down the food and get liquids then we will wait to see how does into the day. 

He ate another small serving of chicken, broth, rice, and brocoli. I left his kennel open and he enjoyed laying in the open yard and now he's on the porch. Gonna have to bleach the floor mats but he seems to be comfy. Occasionally he will look into the blinds and see us and give a good tail wag before going back to sleep.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

jealous1 said:


> I just read through this real quick as I've got to get ready for work . . . my brother adopted a dog recently who had demodectic mange and their vet was doing the dips and ivermectin with him. He was lethargic after each dip, not wanting to eat, and after the 2nd treatment had a very bad reaction--my brother called me at midnight he was so scared--lethargic, not eating, trembling, rapid eye movement. He refused to do any more dips after that but did finish up on the oral meds and Whiskey was fine (I understand have to be very careful w/ ivermectin dosing). I suspect Beau's not wanting to eat is due to a combination of things . . . stress from new environment, being abandoned, the medicine and dips, new food. Hopefully your vet can help with some advice . . . if not, please don't hesitate to get a second opinion or talk to the rescue . . . I know from working w/ AGA in the past you can call and if they don't know the answer, can talk to vets they work with.
> 
> Good luck and thank you so much for saving Beau!


This is good to know! I will talk with them about changing treatment methods maybe, since the day he got dipped and after weren't so good. Today he seems to be improving but I don't wanna be so certain yet, I will discuss it with them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Poor guy! It is so great of you to rescue him 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*



tine434 said:


> Working from home today so I can monitor this boy.... The rescue (which I spoke to last night about it) and vet both agreed if he began/continued to keep down the food and get liquids then we will wait to see how does into the day.
> 
> He ate another small serving of chicken, broth, rice, and brocoli. I left his kennel open and he enjoyed laying in the open yard and now he's on the porch. Gonna have to bleach the floor mats but he seems to be comfy. Occasionally he will look into the blinds and see us and give a good tail wag before going back to sleep.
> 
> ...


Bless his heart! He looks so comfy there! Jealous1 who posted lives in Georgia, too. I bet you can contact her too, if you have questions.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

How long does it normally take to get a dog with this type of mange, in good health?
Poor guy, he looks so sad. I'm so glad you are helping him.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

ang.suds said:


> How long does it normally take to get a dog with this type of mange, in good health?
> Poor guy, he looks so sad. I'm so glad you are helping him.


The mange will begin clearing up after this week.... But he was flea and tick infested, starved, dehydrated.... So all of that has to be considered also. I will be expecting him to be with me for a couple months

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm so excited to see him healthy with a big grin!! It must be so rewarding after he is healthy!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

UPDATE:

This will be last update until tomorrow probably as I go in to work tonight.... He did so good eating twice and drinking all the broth mixture (it was the water from boiling the chicken).... But at 12:30 and again at 3:00 he refused any food and hasn't drank any water that I can tell. After eating at 12:30 he had energy and enjoyed a nice short stroll and sun bath.... Since at 1 he has been on the porch asleep. My husband will be coming home and I will be leaving. He may end up at the vet tonight if he doesn't eat and drink for us soon, very soon. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

I just sat and read through this thread from start to finish, my goodness... what a sweet boy! He is so ready for some love. Bless you for all you are doing! I agree with the other person who posted.. can you toss on some old clothes and give him some pets and hugs? he needs it!!!!! Thank you for helping him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*



tine434 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> This will be last update until tomorrow probably as I go in to work tonight.... He did so good eating twice and drinking all the broth mixture (it was the water from boiling the chicken).... But at 12:30 and again at 3:00 he refused any food and hasn't drank any water that I can tell. After eating at 12:30 he had energy and enjoyed a nice short stroll and sun bath.... Since at 1 he has been on the porch asleep. My husband will be coming home and I will be leaving. He may end up at the vet tonight if he doesn't eat and drink for us soon, very soon.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Tine:

Please keep us posted. Beau is such a beautiful name!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

UPDATE:
Good and bad....
It still seems to be an hour by hour game....
He ate a full bowl of dinner around 5pm and just a few pieces of chicken later before bed....

Last night he jumped up In our patio chair :doh: to sleep. He was so comfy but the cover doesn't come off for washing.... should I just lysol it???? Or toss it....? He was walking around last night and he slept some in the yard also.

This morning he is refusing food again. Hope he breaks and eats again. The vet tech is making a house call for us today out of the kindness of her heart to check him out.

I'd post pics but.... does it get tiring seeing him in the same position all the time...? Cause all he does is lay down

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Unless I misunderstood, the concern is mange and is spread by a mite. I'm not sure Lysol would be effective?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*



tine434 said:


> UPDATE:
> Good and bad....
> It still seems to be an hour by hour game....
> He ate a full bowl of dinner around 5pm and just a few pieces of chicken later before bed....
> ...


Tine: So glad the vet tech is coming out to check on him! Hope she is coming earlier in the day, so in case he has to go to the vet. As far as the chair, I would just let him have it. Not sure about disinfecting it. Jealous1 might be able to answer some questions you have about Beau and Mylissyk too, if you email or private msg. them. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/3281-jealous1.html 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/1752-mylissyk.html

Click on the name and then click on Contact Info and choose how to msg. them.

I would love pictures!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

kellyguy said:


> Unless I misunderstood, the concern is mange and is spread by a mite. I'm not sure Lysol would be effective?


I read that lysol or bleach plus washing it was effective? Never dealt with this personally though

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

UPDATE:
The tech(s) (they both work at our local animal hospital) came by and said he's in poor poor shape. They said the muscles in his back legs are next to nonexistent, worse they've seen in a long time. They have fluids to bring over but said that for now he's doing pretty good. They said he's been getting enough water in the chicken soup mixture I'm giving him and he also ate some ham while they were here (since he kept down his food yesterday and today we ventured out.) They did suggest trying some pedialyte still just to keep up the hydration but they said he should, if he keeps eating, begin to get stronger. They also showed me how to help him move on his legs more to help the muscles, almost like a physical therapy type thing.

She wasn't scared one bit to let him crawl up in her lap, she said most if not all of the live mites would be dead by now but also that she had a change of clothes and she washed up well. He loved it so much. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh my goodness the look on his face on that picture of him getting loved on by the tech just brings tears to my eyes. He looks like such a sweet dog that just wants to be loved. Thank goodness he's with you now and thank you for caring for him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Great update. Went searching on internet and basically it sounds like the chair just needs to be set out for a few days. Also from sound of it, dipping is a form of treatment for sarcoptic mange but not one that is used much anymore...I would definitely discuss this with the vet and the rescue as I don't think I would do another one. 


What Treatments Cure Mange?

This article was written primarily for dogs. If you have a pet of another species, such as a cat, do not use any of these products other than under the supervision of your veterinarian. The toxicity of these medications varies between species. Also, certain breeds of dogs (collies, herding dogs, etc. ) are more sensitive to some of these compounds than to others. Many of these products will kill heartworm larva which can cause a reaction in heartworm-positive pets.

Luckily, a large number of medications eliminate Sarcoptic mange mites. In olden days, oily products that plugged up the mite’s respiratory system were used. Petroleum motor oil was one of them. It should never be used.

Ivermectin

Ivermectin is routinely used to prevent heartworm disease. It is very effective in curing sarcoptic mange. Although it works rapidly, the pets will continue to itch for a while due to remaining mite debris in their skin. It is effective when given by injection or orally. Because it can be toxic in certain pets and certain situations, it should only be given in consultation with your veterinarian. When a spinosad- containing flea control product is used in your pet, the dose of ivermectin must be closely monitored or another product used. It is not US FDA approved for the cure of sarcoptic mange.

Selamectin (Revolution)

This product works well to eliminate sarcoptic mites. The dose frequency to cure an infected dog is greater that the dose suggested to prevent infection. It has been approved by the US FDA for this use. It’s primary use is as a heartworm and flea control product.

Moxidectin (Advantage Multi)

Advantage Multi appears effective in curing sarcoptic mange – although it is not US FDA approved for this use. It is sold as a heartworm and flea control product.

*Amitraz (Mitaban)

This product is used as a dip. It is primarily used to treat another form of mange, demodectic mange, but it is also effective in killing sarcoptic mange mites. To be effective, the pet must first be bathed well in a pet-friendly shampoo to remove crusts, debris and skin oil. This allows the amitraz to penetrate the skin to the level where the mites reside. Another dip, lime sulfur dip, is usually reserved for cats with Notoedric mange or very young puppies. Because we now have injectable, topical and oral medications that do not need to be in direct contact with the mites, mange dips are used less frequently than they once were.
*
Milbemycin Oxime (Interceptor/Sentinel)

This oral heartworm control product is also effective in eliminating sarcoptic mites.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Jealous1,
Such a great read! The vet tech wasn't form our vet but she said they use dips also, because vets here no longer carry revolution. It has to be ordered. She did mention the multi and mentioned it wasn't necessarily approved for it but she felt it would do the same thing.
They did give an ivermectin injection and both dips on him which the tech felt was possibly an over kill in such a weak dog 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank you for the update and the new pictures. Doesn't it just want to make you crawl up and cuddle with him? I can't wait to watch him get stronger.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Tine

Thank you for the update on Beau and I'm so glad the vet tech stopped to see him. That is awful about his legs-do they think it is from the inactivity or because he is so weak now, or a combination of both. That is great they gave you exercises to do with his legs!

Beau looks so PRECIOUS getting loved-I bet he is not used to that.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow, those pictures melted my heart into an incurable puddle, haha. He's just so precious, I'd snag him ASAP if I were in your area. Once he's clear of mites, he needs a warm lap to sleep on! What a sweetheart! So glad you guys are doing what you can


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Today Virginia from Grateful Golden texted me and said "and you can give it to me whenever I get Beau from you" I about burst into tears. I'm not actually a foster with them, never have filled out paperwork even. I just know her from my last golden foster who went to her rescue.... 
I guess I figured with his condition it was unspoken that he'd be with us for good until he got adopted... She didn't say it would be soon, just when... So I made sure to let her know that I am willing to keep him as long as needed....

I didn't want to show my panic that she would take him too soon... But I think I need to approach her sometime about maybe filling out paperwork? But... I wouldn't qualify because Rem isn't neutered and she knows that... But we know each other pretty well so I assumed I would be an exception...

Now I am worried. Did she mean when she gets him later on? Or sooner than later....?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm not sure what she was referring to. You have done a great job with him and I don't blame you for wanting him to stick around. Either way, it sounds like he has hit jackpot with this rescue so whether you or Virginia rears him to health, he's in good hands I hope you know you did a great deal in helping him regardless of when rescue snags him!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Nothing to say....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh wow, he's basking in your love!! He is the most precious thing...sending love and hugs to Beau!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He was so close to me at times that I could smell his breath.... His coat is dirty and matted, he has scabs everywhere, he is nothing but bones, not soft in one place, he smells of sulfur almost from his dip, his breath stinks as if he's old.... He isn't anything physically compared to holding onto Rem, but emotionally I felt like my heart was just falling apart all over him

Tonight's dinner wasn't exactly healthy but I was told whatever he will eat.... so it was potatoes and hotdogs boiled together and mashed in lots of the hotdog water for hydration... He ate it while laying down and loved it, I bet he would have ate 2 servings! But I don't feed him much at once. Next time I am going to try to mash some wet canned food in with it (tried just the can food first, he refused). Hotdogs were just a hurried backup plan
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

That first pic is wonderful. He looks at peace. Thank you. I think it'd be extremely hard to ever let him go again.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

He looks so happy snuggled up next to you. That sweet face says it all.

You are doing an incredible thing - hope you know that.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

UPDATE:

He's moving so much today.... but most of it is aimless circles and I noticed something... let's see if you notice it also....

Vision....: http://youtu.be/nIwjWvX7YtA

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Here are more...
Vision 2: http://youtu.be/ONk143bQMPA

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Can the poor baby see? He does seem like he bumps into stuff.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He has some green puss in the corners of his eyes... A lot of it. He follows our hands sometimes, but yes this was probably after 15 circles that he began hitting stuff less. He's still doing his route... The circle... After about 20 minutes....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

I just read through the thread, and wanted to comment really quickly. I know you said the techs thought the Ivermectin dosage may have been too high for such a weak dog... One of the symptoms of overdose of Ivermectin is temporary blindness. I've seen it in person this year, and it's scary. They run into things right in front of them and your legs when walking on a leash... I would call my vet immediately and talk to him about the dosage and current symptoms if I were you. 

Thank you for caring for this sweet boy! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I'd get him to the vet ASAP. An eye infection can cause blindness if not treated. Poor guy!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

It is after hours for the vet... we don't have any 24/hr vets around here.... Should I call now...? Taking him in would be an extra 200-500 up front... Or would Monday be ok...? He seems to be able to see some... but not enough obviously. And if the shot was on Wednesday, would it still be doing this so many days later?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I would contact the rescue as soon as possible to see if they know of anybody to see him or if they have some eye drops in the least. Or as Sabrina mentioned, may be a side effect. However, considering his considerable discharge, I wouldn't play around with his sight. I know of a rescue dog who lost his sight and had brain damage because of a serious eye infection. So tough for you!! I know!! I'm sorry this is all happening! But, I would definitely contact the rescue in an emergency fashion.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Emailed her. It goes to her phone and is the quickest way to get a response and share my videos....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

The lady I know whose dogs were overdosed didn't see symptoms until two or three days afterwards. The only thing they will do is put them on fluids because there is no "cure." I would maybe call the vet tomorrow to discuss it, but just make sure to keep fluids in him. Even her almost fifteen year old girl pulled through just fine, and it was a severe overdose. Read up on Ivermectin overdose so you know what signs to look for just in case. I really don't mean to scare you; most dogs are fine after an overdose of Ivermectin, as long as fluids are kept in. I just wanted to make sure you were aware of a possibility so you could discuss whether another Ivermectin treatment (he still has at least one left right? I forget now what I've read... I'm in the app too lol) would be the best course of action with Beau

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Great! You are doing everything you can by being so astute. Thank-you! It's a wonderful and hope evoking thing to see a fellow dog lover like you, go to such great caring lengths for an abandoned golden. Thank-you!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Just viewed your video: Beau's actions are almost as if he is going to go into pre- seizure or post- seizure temporary blindness. I have seen this exact behavior in my seizure dogs many times.

The other posters have a good point: ivermectin can cause seizures in certain dogs that have a certain gene mutation. He may be on a dosage that is too high for him because of his weakness. In his condition, he may not be able to tolerate that much ivermectin. One of my dogs had a reaction to Heartguard (which contains ivermectin)
and we had to switch to a product that did not contain that drug.

Also have him checked for heartworm. He is obviously too weak to go through the treatment at this point, but if he does have heartworm he may also be more sensitive to certain drugs.

My heart is breaking for this poor boy. He has a broken spirit and really needs a high dosage of the best heart medicine: love and attention. With everyone on this forum, our love sent his way has got to help get him strong and healthy. I respect and admire you for getting involved with him and only wish that I were closer to help you care for him.

I'm sure the heartbreak we all feel for him can only be matched in intensity by the anger we have at those cruel people who abandoned him! They need to be charged with animal neglect and cruelty ... I'm sure that many of us would like to find out who they are and take action!)

God bless you for what you are doing to help him!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Tosh... I haven't seen him have an obvious seizure but I've wondered that myself...

He won't move or eat now. He went from walking so much although in an odd manner to not moving at all. Ugh. Kevin will have to go pick him up soon to move him back to the porch

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Nothing to add but sending prayers.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

tine434 said:


> It is after hours for the vet... we don't have any 24/hr vets around here.... Should I call now...? Taking him in would be an extra 200-500 up front... Or would Monday be ok...? He seems to be able to see some... but not enough obviously. And if the shot was on Wednesday, would it still be doing this so many days later?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is heartbreaking. If my foster dog was in this condition, and it appears to me he is deteriorating, I would be at the vet with him and telling the rescue he has to have emergency care.

Where in Georgia are you located, I'm sure we can find an emergency vet if you let us know where you are.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I am sorry if it seems I am not doing it to your expectations.

Waycross, GA. 24hr vets are 2 hours away in FL. We do have vets who charge emergency fees. Rescue approved it. At vet now.

Will update.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I would like to say.... A at the same time as him doing that in the videos he managed to walk outside to our pool and drink water from it.... so we had crazy break through at the same time. That's why everything wasn't black and white to me.......

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

When I watched the videos my impression was that he appeared to be blind. I hope that is not the case and that the vet can find a cause that is treatable. Reading the thread makes me so angry that any dog would be so abused. Sending positive thoughts and lighting a candle for the little guy. I hope some good news is forthcoming.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

It was like a total crash. He went from walking to now not moving. Almost like a seizure without any thrashing. Unresponsive. You'd think he was dead.

I've been waiting here.... it feels like forever. My eyes are almost swollen shut. His little body is back there with IV's and all kind of things...
My vet isn't the one here, it is the man who I don't like. It doesn't matter how much I hate him if he can save this baby...

My husband is at work, I am here alone. In an empty room. I want Beau back in my lap. He was walking and next thing you know he was acting dead almost. 

I am just waiting.... For an eternity it feels like. My mom called and it looks like we are both spending mothers day here as she is on her way. I'm emotional and sleepy and sorry if my previous post seemed snappy.

Everyone pray, send vibes, do anything you believe in.... Hopefully we will know more soon. Hopefully this vet proves himself finally.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*



tine434 said:


> It was like a total crash. He went from walking to now not moving. Almost like a seizure without any thrashing. Unresponsive. You'd think he was dead.
> 
> I've been waiting here.... it feels like forever. My eyes are almost swollen shut. His little body is back there with IV's and all kind of things...
> My vet isn't the one here, it is the man who I don't like. It doesn't matter how much I hate him if he can save this baby...
> ...


Oh I am praying for Beau and you. How heartbreaking!

PLEASE LIGHT A CANDLE for Beau!
http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

My prayers go out to Beau and to you . . . hopefully his body will allow him to continue to fight. If they will allow it, I honestly believe that the touch of someone who loves them helps them fight . . . maybe they could allow you to go back and let you sit with him; if so, tell him you and so many others love him and are pulling for him and let him feel it through your hands and sound of your voice.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Sending you hope and hugs...


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

They put him on fluids. The vet really doesn't have any clue (he never does) I mentioned the OD theory and he didn't really like that as an option but said either way fluids would help that...
The vet said he was worried it was distemper but said that it was obvious Beau was not in his right mind on occasions. He also said (quote) it could be something where the ivermectin killed a parasite he had in his brain and now he could be having a reaction to the dead parasite. Idk what kind of parasite would do that though. <---- prime example of why I don't like this doctor.

He gave him antibiotics, some kind of antiinflamatory, and the fluids. By the time it got around to it, fluids had began to help and Beau lifted his little head. I went back and spoke to the vet and at my voice his eyes moved! I touched him and he twitched. He at least is aware of his surroundings, or at least me a little more. We seem to have some improvement. The vet said that if improvement continues we are looking good... Bloodwork will be done. It is all a waiting game.

I am not with Beau at the moment as I finally hit the ground from low blood sugar and exhaustion. My mom had to come up there for me. But I will be heading back very soon.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

P.S. I rebuked the distemper theory cause Beau was eating and doing all these things prior to the first vet visit. Idk, the vet said if it's that then no matter what he will die. But I rebuke that and I seen him getting better on the fluids, so I am believing that he will make it.... I have to believe he will....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Praying for Beau and also you. And crying with you.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Come on, Beau! You can do it! You have so much love surrounding you now and a happy life to look forward to. We're with you .....!!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*



tine434 said:


> They put him on fluids. The vet really doesn't have any clue (he never does) I mentioned the OD theory and he didn't really like that as an option but said either way fluids would help that...
> The vet said he was worried it was distemper but said that it was obvious Beau was not in his right mind on occasions. He also said (quote) it could be something where the ivermectin killed a parasite he had in his brain and now he could be having a reaction to the dead parasite. Idk what kind of parasite would do that though. <---- prime example of why I don't like this doctor.
> 
> He gave him antibiotics, some kind of antiinflamatory, and the fluids. By the time it got around to it, fluids had began to help and Beau lifted his little head. I went back and spoke to the vet and at my voice his eyes moved! I touched him and he twitched. He at least is aware of his surroundings, or at least me a little more. We seem to have some improvement. The vet said that if improvement continues we are looking good... Bloodwork will be done. It is all a waiting game.
> ...


Praying for sweet Beau and I hope you are o.k. That is wonderful he reacted to your touch. Is this an emergency room doctor?


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you for being so kind to Beau....I hope he gets better and learns to know there is love out there for him!


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Just wanted to say I'm sending lots of positive thoughts your way today! I'm happy he is becoming more responsive and I'm praying he will continue to improve and you'll have answers. Just remember you're doing the best you can, and to take care of yourself today too. We're all pulling for you two!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*



murphy1 said:


> Thank you for being so kind to Beau....I hope he gets better and learns to know there is love out there for him!


Thank you for loving him-praying BEAU gets WELL very soon and is LOVED forever and gets to REALLY enjoy life!


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Praying for you and Beau. You are wonderful for going to such great lengths for him. Hugs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He is moving around just a little bit.... We got him to eat a little AD food by forcing it in his mouth. Very weak. They put glucose in fluids

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Praying......


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh no.

Pray. Everyone pray. Pray as hard as you can. Will update soon.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Praying for this sweet innocent boy.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Praying......


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh god... Please pray. Please....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Praying hard!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Sending prayer for Beau and for you.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Praying and thinking of you and Beau!!! I so hope he has the strength to pull through...there's so much love out here for him...


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Omg.... he's bleeding everywhere. Going to emergency vet clinic an hour away. Please pray!!!! Our vet SUCKS!!! Did a shady transfusion. My car is covered in blood. Please pray.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

My mom is driving I am talking to him

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

The rescue has spent $600 already.... now this emergency vet will be a minimum of 500..... they are so willing to save him. Such amazing people

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh poor Beau I know this may sound so difficult and you are doing such an AMAZING job...try your best despite the panicky feelings to speak calmly and softly. You have such a soothing soft voice in your videos and I think that would help keep his heart rate down and give him a better chance. Talk happy loving words. Praying for you guys and thinking of you every second right now....


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

And give your mom a huge hug from GRF...she deserves a big one on this very special day. We are all here for you guys! Let's get this guy better!!!


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

I am so sorry this is happening. I'll continue to pray. When it's all over, please give that vet an earful... Hoping for better news with the new vet.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Praying so hard for poor Beau!! I'm just now reading this thread and it's heartbreaking. The first video I saw, the one of him wobbling, immediately think he was suffering dehydration. A friend of mine has a puppy that does the same thing. She's perfectly healthy but whenever she plays hard, she refuses food or water and ends up staggering and lethargic for hours. It took several vet visits to learn they just had to force her to drink. Thank you so much for caring for Beau. I really hope the emergency vets are able to stabilize him. He's got to be very strong to recover from this but he's very lucky to have your love to help him through it. Praying for you both.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

By the way, why is he bleeding everywhere from the transfusion? Is it possible the vet knicked an artery with the transfusion and not just the vein? Veins become very small and collapse when a person or dog is dehydrated. That can make it very difficult for an inexperienced person. Just apply plenty of pressure to the area if they didn't.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Sorry....

Gave IV fluids.... After fluids removed he puked blood. They gave medicine and sent me away. On way home I seen in backseat he was having blood and clots from bottom...
Went back. Gave shady transfusion without checking hermactin(sp?) Levels or anything. 

We are 20min to new vet. Please Lord... I can't lose him to this.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

We are all holding tight. Beau, you can do this boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Praying Beau and you are alright. Please God, watch over him!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm covered in blood and poop now.... But the vet was gonna make me go home and just take care of him there... so all I did was drive instead of go home.... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Are you sitting with him in the back? Are you guys on your way to emergency?


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Praying for you and Beau. We are all pulling for him.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I have just read this entire thread. My heart is breaking for this sweet baby and for you. Thank you for loving him and getting him the care he needs.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

We are at ER. .... pray.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

We are here for you, keep us posted.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

It is really just all in the air.... everything. This vet is wondering parvo.... But it is so late in game and so much else done. They're doing a lot

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Did I post this picture of my poor boy? Btw, he had a fever that would make him delirious.....

They have him in the back... I am just waiting right now

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Okay, thanks for the update...I'm waiting nervously at my computer, hoping and praying and sending love your way. He's a real sweetie and I'm glad that he has experienced some love with you...I'm sure he wouldn't have survived this long without it. Love ur way!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you for all you are doing for this poor little soul. All healing energy directed to Beau from Colorado and strength to you to hang in until there's a resolution. You must be exhausted, physically and emotionally. He has to know that you and a whole bunch of others are pulling for him.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*



tine434 said:


> Did I post this picture of my poor boy? Btw, he had a fever that would make him delirious.....
> 
> They have him in the back... I am just waiting right now
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Praying so hard for him!!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Still praying.... Hope that all your love can pull him through.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

We are all praying for you sweet Beau!!


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Thinking of you Beau!!!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ok....

That vet was amazing. There is so much to say.... such a long long story... He is still alive, but the critical test is at 11pm tonight, 2.5 hours. I will update with details after I shower and get the blood and bowel movement off of me...

But I will leave you with this image.... Before I left I walked in, he is totally blind.... He was totally still....
I started speaking and his ears twitched and I leaned close and whispered soothingly and he looked up at me.... He pushed his head up and began to lay his head where my voice was coming from... The bars were in the way of him laying it on me and he was startled to feel them... I kept talking to him until he settled all comfy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

THanks for the update. Will keep praying.


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

The poor boy. He must be super stressed, with all this going on with him. But he knows you are his guardian angel. 

I can't even imagine what you are going through. Thank you for being so generous and kind. He finally has something to look forward to when he gets better.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Well....
Everything I was going to say seems so irrelevant now that I called to check on him.
Yes, he was overdosed on ivermectin. He is blind. His fever was insane when we got there. In the car he would crash then begin thrashing violently.

Did blood work, hard to tell anything cause results are skewed by the healthy blood from the transfusion. IV fluids with synthetic protein, potassium supplement, and glucose given. He perked up (thats when I went to see him). 11pm more blood will be drawn to see if the internal bleeding has stopped. If it stopped it seems there is a chance, if not then it is going to be some tough decisions...


Well, I called to check on him...
"He hasn't had anymore MAJOR vomitting or diarrhea but the vet, and please dont get upset, wants you to know that it is smelling and looking more like parvo. If it is parvo along with everything else going on with him, prognosis isn't good. at all."

I think that is where my mind stopped working. I had so much hope... So much. I was talking to mom about him crawling up in my bed once he is better. Someone help me, save me. This has to be a horrible dream. He was just in my arms yesterday smiling... He can't just leave with how hard we have both fought.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I just got back from the weekend. Praying for this sweet boy.

You're an angel


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I need someone to take this pain from me because this sucks. I feel so stupid... He was only with me for less than a week. I only knew of him for 2 weeks... But i've fought so hard.... I have put my everything into this, I really have. I know maybe I didn't do things the way others would and maybe I should have just took him an hour away three days ago... But I do love him and he knows it and he has shown that he loves me, and I can't imagine him not coming back home.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

By sharing your burdens with others, we help you carry them and lighten the load


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

This was days ago.... but it seems like weeks. This was the day we saved him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## first golden (May 19, 2013)

My heart is breaking for you! I have been following this thread from the beginning and praying for both of you! We all just need to pray a little bit harder, so that he will come home to you!


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh this saddens me deeply. Like Andy said, we will help you carry this burden. Oh this is so sad and I have many tears BUT I also have great hope for this beautiful boy. Stand strong as you can and we will stand behind u. Keep us posted.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm praying for him and you. Really hoping this has a happy ending. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I am praying for this poor boy - I hope you stay strong - you have been such an unbelievable advocate for him - bless you.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I will know more after 11pm if I can manage to stay up... I am so weak. You dont eat or drink during these things.
I had to leave him, I am over an hour away and I have my job in the morning and I was covered in stuff with no clothes, etc... And I kind of had a renewed hope.

I do feel at peace somewhat, as much as it hurts.... I know this place is doing EVERYTHING they can. He isn't suffering badly, he is resting comfy on towels that get cleaned and has fluids constantly, someone is always there. I just wish I could be there all night to talk to him constantly. 

Someone asked me... how could this happen. My reply was... There are horrible people in this world, and sometimes no matter what good people do, we can't make up for it sometimes. But this time we are gonna try.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

(((hugs))) Please don't beat yourself up, hun.........you've been amazing and Beau knows that. He's a fighter, just like you, and that makes for a very special team. I'm not surprised at the depth of your feeing for him....it only takes a moment to fall in love, and I think it happened for both you and Beau.

I'll just be doing what was suggested.........praying harder.


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you so much for updating us through everything. I know how painful it is. Ivermectin overdose is scary but they normally even recover eyesight... With the possibility of parvo, though, I can only hope for you. Everyone here is pulling for you two... I'm so glad you have the support of the rescue and he's with a wonderful vet. Remember you're doing all you can and he's in great hands with the team you have. I hope you manage to sleep and eat tonight. You need to keep your strength up for him. I'll continue to pray

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry Beau and you are going through this...you cannot beat yourself up with whys and what ifs as you have shown him more love and caring than anyone else and no matter what else happens, he at least has known love. Continued prayers for both of you.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

You are doing an amazing job, everything you can. Now is a breather time to take care of yourself. Have a healthy meal, take a long hot shower and even though you are feeling scared, honor your beautiful self and take care of u.
We will be here on the forum. We have two candles lit, thinking and praying for Beau.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*



tine434 said:


> I will know more after 11pm if I can manage to stay up... I am so weak. You dont eat or drink during these things.
> I had to leave him, I am over an hour away and I have my job in the morning and I was covered in stuff with no clothes, etc... And I kind of had a renewed hope.
> 
> I do feel at peace somewhat, as much as it hurts.... I know this place is doing EVERYTHING they can. He isn't suffering badly, he is resting comfy on towels that get cleaned and has fluids constantly, someone is always there. I just wish I could be there all night to talk to him constantly.
> ...


Praying for Beau and you. You have done everything you can and they will care for him!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I meant absolutely no judgement. You were doing everything the vets instructed, and everything you could think of for him. And you still are. I'm so sorry he has had such a bad turn, but again you have done everything you can to help him. 

I know he has so much going against him, but all your love counts for a lot, and all the medical support he is getting now can really save them, he can survive this, I believe that. And I'm sending all my prayers for him and for you, to be strong and fight.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

You're both in my prayers. He deserves to get better and go home with you.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

You are probably finding answers soon...we have been praying/meditating around our lit candles all night in hopes of great news. We are sending Beau so much love.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Thinking of you guys...


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry to read all of what has been happening with Beau. You have given him love and have cared so much for him. Sounds like he is in good hands at the new vets. I hope everything will be alright. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Beau!!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Well,

He is holding his own. No vomiting or diarrhea now. Still a negative test for parvo, but she's thinking the vaccine is messing with the test. She said he's still critical, nowhere near out of the woods. His blood work is about the same. I guess that is good.... Cause she was talking that if internal bleeding didn't stop he'd need another transfusion by now. Prayers work and our little buddy is fighting so hard

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to see update before going to bed. I hope you are able to get some sleep so you can keep your strength up for that sweet little boy!! Prayers continue for Beau!!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yes, I plan on sleeping good and if the Lord keeps him with us, when I get off work I will go back to Brunswick and see him. I'm sure my voice can't hurt one bit. It was good to be woken up with good news and more than I could have hoped for definitely 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I called first thing this morning.... No more vomiting or diarrhea but he hasn't perked up anymore. Blood levels have held stable so far, but not getting better. It is just supportive care right now and hoping he does the rest... At 8am he will go to the rescues vet and they may continue this, look at seeing a specialist, guess there are any number of possibilities.

I worry.... Surely with him stable they won't say it isn't worth it right...?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine434*

Tine

This sounds like good news for Beau. I'm sure they will do everything they can to save him. You can tell how much you love him! Is the rescues vet closer to you?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

No, it is on the island, about the same distance. But the drive is OK with me. Didn't buy a brand new car not to put miles on it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## first golden (May 19, 2013)

I will keep you and Beau in my thoughts today, I am hoping that since he was able to hang on through the night that he will keep fighting. He now knows what love is and that is always critical in anyones recovery!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*



tine434 said:


> No, it is on the island, about the same distance. But the drive is OK with me. Didn't buy a brand new car not to put miles on it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Tine

That is good to hear, that you can get there. I am praying for Beau and you!
You can tell how much you love him. What do they think caused the internal bleeding and the poop?


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

You just have to trust that they will do what is best for him. He's been through so much and hasn't given up, there's no reason to think that they would give up on him.
A lot will depend on determining what caused this crisis and if any vital organs have been irreparably damaged. I'll keep praying for both of you. You've done so very much to be his advocate and many here are praying as well.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I keep thinking....
I can't wait until he is healthy and being a little hellion. Digging holes and barking at squirrels and running around the house in circles 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*



tine434 said:


> I keep thinking....
> I can't wait until he is healthy and being a little hellion. Digging holes and barking at squirrels and running around the house in circles
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's a beautiful vision to have!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

You are a hero. Period.

Without you, he would have died a painful, lonely death (I'm holding back my opinions on those cretins who left him behind...they should be arrested, IMHO.)

With you, he has a fighting chance and I'm sending every ounce of healing thoughts I can find. Now please take care of yourself and rest easy knowing you've done everything you could.


----------



## Tailchaser (Nov 22, 2013)

Just read through this. I hope everything works out well with Beau. He sounds like a fighter so fingers crossed he can start improving soon.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I am sorry to say....
Beau has passed to the bridge. But he knew he was loved, I do believe that

I'm sorry, I'll update later.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear this. You did everything you could and I'm certain he knew he was loved. Be good to yourself and get lots of rest. Be proud of showing this boy what it felt like to have a mommy. Run free sweet Beau.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry. You did everything you could for him. He knew you loved him. You gave him what others wouldn't have. Poor baby. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

I am so very sorry. Take comfort in knowing that his final days were full of the love and care he deserved. I'm still praying for you. Thank you for everything you did for him!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm so sorry that it turned out this way. I truly believe that Beau does know he was loved and that he is now safe, happy and whole and romping without a care.
I know that you fought very hard for him and things didn't turn out the way we all hoped. You must not dwell on what went wrong. You gave love and care to a dog that had neither. Thank you.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Heartbroken. I so badly wanted to see a picture a few months from now of him playing in the yard and having a smile on his face from all of the love he was receiving from you, as I know you did too. Thank you...for everything you did for him this past week. He was so special to not only you, but to so many of us that have been following his progress these past few days. He died being taken care of and not chained up to an abandoned house. Take comfort that you were Beau's true hero. He is no longer in pain.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry. Beau knew love at the end which is what is important and he has you and all of us on the forum to grieve his passing.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this. I was pulling so hard for him to make it. Thank you for all you did for him. He finally knew love.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I am so very sorry to read this about Beau. I am glad though that you found him and showed him love and care. I can only imagine how hard it is on you.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

At 6:30, just minutes after I called, he began the bloody diarrhea and vomitting. There was nothing else they could do that hadn't already been done at that point. Even if they kept it up, he'd be in pain and misery for months most likely.

I've finally stopped crying for now. I have blood and diarrhea all over my black leather seats and now I have to try to clean them, somehow... 
It was confirmed parvo... So now what? Do my 2 need an extra vaccine? How do u bleach leather or grass? What do I do to protect my babies now.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

And... how am I going to do any of this knowing why I am having to do it....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So sorry he passed. He knew he was loved and he is no longer in any discomfort. But you showed him love and he knew it - he felt love. 

May he play at the bridge like he never got to on earth.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I have no idea the chemicals to clean that or what to do with your own 2, but I am sure someone on here has a recommendation - you may call your vet and ask. I assume you can just put bleach on grass - maybe??? not sure on that either....

I can say when you clean your car you do it while you cry and while we all cry with you as you are not alone in your tears....and you do it knowing you did an absolutely wonderful thing for a dog that for but a few days knew the love that he should have had for a lifetime....you do it with peace in your heart knowing you did all you could.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Poor Boy. I was so looking forward to seeing how he would flourish with love. I am so glad that you rescued him and he didn't die abandoned, alone and unloved. Thank you for all you did for him. You were an angel to him.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I would assume that since your dogs have been vaccinated for Parvo they should be OK. I would ask the vet. Nature Mirracle works great as far as stain and odor removal, it is children and pet safe and it kills bacteria. It would get quite expensive to use it in the sunroom and kennel so maybe just regular bleach or OxyClean could be used there.

That is if you can see thru your tears and pain. I am so very sorry you are going thru this and you can't even mourn as you have to protect your other babies from getting sick.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

For leather upholstery you really can't bleach. Use mild dish soap and water and towels to dry up the best you can afterwards. Then use a leather condition when all is dried. Hydrogen peroxide can be used on some surfaces, but I'd test a small spot that won't show. It can also be sprayed on grassy areas.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

The vet said it won't hurt to give them an extra boost although they should be ok....
But I'm home alone as my husband is at work so they would have to go in my car. So it all leads back to this dang cleaning. I do have pictures to show what the vet here let him leave like yesterday.

Idk if I mentioned....
But he isn't going to get away with what he did to Beau. Just mark those words when he shows up in the news for malpractice. Unlabeled drugs and faulty transfusions, sending him away so my car looked like a murder scene, etc etc.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*



tine434 said:


> I am sorry to say....
> Beau has passed to the bridge. But he knew he was loved, I do believe that
> 
> I'm sorry, I'll update later.
> ...


Rest in peace, sweet boy! You did all you could. I am so very sorry.
I'm sure he KNEW you loved him!
I added Beau's name to the Rainbow Bridge.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-9.html#post4526745


----------



## first golden (May 19, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss...I can tell how much you loved him and I am sure he knew that too..Be comforted knowing that you did all you could...You rescuing him meant he did not die alone and unloved...your an Angel!


----------



## rosebudcorner (Apr 15, 2014)

I just read through this thread...so sorry. My heart hurts with you. I'm so glad that you were able to give him love in his last days!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

I wish I could be there to give you the biggest hug..I've been crying with you...I so wanted Beau to pull thru..you did the very best you could..


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

im so so sorry for your loss. I cant even imagine. I do believe Beau knew he was loved. you gave him attention and happiness. we were all rooting for him.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

So sorry...you did everything you could for him. It it so difficult in rural areas, where you are far from good veterinary care. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Update on us:

It was time to begin taking action. It can't wait with these things. I cleaned my car with soap and water and dried it out, pulled out all the carpet that I could for stain removal. 
The emotions cycled: proud to be the one who loved him enough to clean it up. Sick at the smells and memories. Wishing I could see him in my lap one more time. Sad knowing he won't ever be there again.

I have to think of my babies, although they're vaccinated Rem is only 9 months old, still a pup. I called the bad vet, Gibson. I told the front desk what a POS he was and what he did then asked them to fax my records to our other local vet. They are 2x the price of anyone else, but so worth it for peace of mind (2 of the 4 there are at least)

I have an appointment to take Rem for an extra parvo vaccination that the tech said the vet would probably want to do, just in case and get cleaning advice for the scabies/parvo and also to officially introduce my 2 to their new vet.

Crazy enough, I made it through the car but I can't go outside. I see his little face on the patio chair or hear his little feet shuffling along the concrete. 

The rescue told me "think about the second one you will save this week". I had forgot I was to pick up a Craigslist dog this coming up weekend, he is a golden named Red from 4 hours away. He's too hyper for his family. I won't be expected to keep him, only to go get him and bring him to the rescue. 

Now though, before I bleach the patio and while my babies are sleeping and snoring... I am going to lay here, look at Beau's sweet face, and mourn. Like I know we all will. 

P.S. Grateful Golden Rescue of the Low Country are amazing. They spent THOUSANDS on Beau, even with a slim small tiny chance he would make it, they didn't care the price. They do it for all of their goldens. Amazing people.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've read too many sad story's on the forum. The story about Beau has brought me to tears. I know he is healthy and running free from pain right now. You are in my prayers for being so good to him. He was meant to find his way to you. You'll be rewarded for your kindness.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

murphy1 said:


> I've read too many sad story's on the forum. The story about Beau has brought me to tears. I know he is healthy and running free from pain right now. You are in my prayers for being so good to him. He was meant to find his way to you. You'll be rewarded for your kindness.


Let this help you....

Oh it's helped me. This is my boy Rem and my girl Roxy.

For everyone that teaches us to hurt, another one will teach us how to celebrate. And they all teach us how to love.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

tine434 said:


> P.S. Grateful Golden Rescue of the Low Country are amazing. They spent THOUSANDS on Beau, even with a slim small tiny chance he would make it, they didn't care the price. They do it for all of their goldens. Amazing people.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Donation going to them! Thank you for everything you guys do! You are ANGELS!


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh Rem and Roxy, they are so beautiful!! I'm so happy you have them to help get you through this. And like others have mentioned, we are all mourning for sweet Beau with you.
Question...I can't stop thinking about the neighbors who abandoned him...should there not be an investigation of animal cruelty? People like this should not get away with this and perpetrate over and over.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

There should be Ang... There should be. Sadly, you won't find a law enforcement or AC officer to pursue it around here....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

Tine- i cant stop thinking about Beau.. maybe because i have a pup named "Bo" of my own at home too. But you did just such a wonderful thing. 

In regards to the "bad" vet.. I think you following up and making a big stink about it is the same thing I would do. It would be awful for it to happen to another dog. My Bo became extremely ill because of a vet we no longer see who failed to properly treat my dogs symptoms, and while it was a horrible experience and we came out of it on the other end with a happy Bo and a new vet, not all stories end happy. I made a big deal about it and only hope moving forward it will never happen to somebody else. 

Im so glad you saved him and showed him love in his last weeks.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh so frustrating. Okay, well it's comforting to know that there are many good people like you and others on this forum fighting for these guys.
Hope you are hanging in there. HUGS.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Precious Beau, you became the "Heart Dog" for so many of us for such a short time, but we will never forget you .... you had the best, most loving human mama that you should have had in your short life. So many who could not touch you and care for you loved you because of her love and care. Dance and run in freedom with your new golden friends!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Tosh... I bet now he doesn't have blotchy fur and scabby skin  And I seen something, it was a picture if the pearly gates and it said "oh yes! Fido here has been talking about you for 50 years!!" Maybe Beau will be waiting for us all, along with our other babies. Surely by now he knows how many people rooted for him. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tailchaser (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry he didnt make it. At least he is not in pain anymore and felt loved when it was his time to go. You did a fantastic thing for him.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

The last thing he remembered was being held and loved ... thanks to you


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*



dborgers said:


> The last thing he remembered was being held and loved ... thanks to you


Sweet Beau!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry. You tried so hard, he knew you loved him. Tears falling, I wanted so badly to hear he was getting stronger.

Thank you for everything you did for him, even with this outcome it was all worth it just for him to know love and comfort no matter how briefly. You have a star shining down on you now.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Again, I am so sorry for your loss . . . always know you did right by Beau and sometimes that's the best we can do.

Since your babies are vaccinated, they should be ok but don't think the booster will hurt anything. I had a parvo pup that I nursed back to health about 14 years ago (she's still with me) and didn't know anything about parvo at all and no one enlightened me about the precautions I should have taken during and after. My other three were fully vaccinated and they did not have any issues. 

BUT, you do need to take some precautions now that parvo has been confirmed. There are only a few things that kill the parvo virus and it basically lives in your soil for months or possibly years (lots of factors). Bleach is the main thing that does kill the parvo virus--1/2 cup to 1 gallon of water and needs to remain on surface for 10 minutes before wiping off; Trifectant is another. All items that can be washed in bleach need to be done. Only time will probably help rid leather of the virus as you cannot use bleach (however, may be able to use the Trifectant). Unfortunately everywhere Beau was is probably contaminated as infected dogs shed the virus continuously even if they get better for a period of time and you can spread the virus just by walking in same area or through your clothes. 

Also, you need to discuss with the rescue any new dog that you transport in your vehicle or foster as any dogs coming into your home need to have been vaccinated and sufficient time allowed for the vaccination to take place; my vet also recommends a booster one month after first DHLP-P for dogs with unknown vaccination history. Fostering puppies without full three sets of vaccinations probably should not be done for several months. and most rescues will not let you foster puppies for 6mos to a year after a confirmed case of parvo. 

This deadly disease is so prevalent down here in the south and many think is mutating and getting deadlier. I have had to learn more than I ever wanted to this past year with the renewed fostering we are doing in addition to the volunteer transport we do. I'm not an expert but if you want to discuss, please shoot me a p.m. with your telephone number and I will be happy to share with you what we do to sanitize against parvo as well as other diseases.


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

I would try this: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003VPTNL8?pc_redir=1399202623&robot_redir=1[/ame] 

My breeder disinfects whelping boxes and crates with this. It is often used in hospitals as it kills many viruses and bacteria. It kills parvovirus in ten minutes. And smells nice too. I think it's worth a try... Might be able to find it elsewhere too; she ordered it through her dentist, I think lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I smiled.... I seen a pic of Beau accidently while taking a selfie with the hubby.... and he had a spark in his eye. And it made me smile. That spark was directed to me, and he isn't missing me one bit right now as he is romping around.

We went out tonight all dressed up to celebrate.... I can't look at Beau as a failure.... But what I can do is look at our relationship we developed as a success and growth. I grew as a person, my heart grew. My relationship with my husband is growing as we mourn... 

This is us. I was told today "not many people would do what you did for him". Maybe that is true. And maybe I've inspired more people to do what I do. (His post on facebook had 60 comments or so last I seen.... plus his thread here....)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

You should definitely see Beau as a success! Congratulations and I'm so happy that you are feeling supported and growing from the experience. You did a wonderful and selfless thing! He certainly will be waiting for you


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Feeling supported to growing now, and later I am sure I will feel like my chest is going to explode again.... But I am putting brakes on the negative thoughts and trying to make sure any pain that happens is accompanied by positive thoughts... He doesn't deserve his legacy to be full of depression... I can't do that to him

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Honestly tine434 I could not do what you just did. I was devastated today as I took Rose to the vet due to a lump. Met this little shy puppy and as I went down on the floor and started playing with him the owner scoffed that he is friendly with me but never showed that affection to her. I told her to calmly come down on the floor with me and open her heart to her pup. She scoffed again. As we went into the vet room that puppy dragged her to the door and started whining. I wanted so bad to take him home with me. I cried driving back home because he had an owner demanding love instead of earning it. 
So No, I could never do what you did for Beau. I am not strong enough. We as a family try to help as much as we can from a distance, it takes a special person like yourself to do what you did for Beau.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Claudia, you're so special for that though.... Because I am sure I'd have been very unfriendly after the second scoff >. < :uhoh:

Please say Rose is OK also

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Ahh Rose Bud has not quite been herself ever since the spay surgery. I got to the point that I wish I never did it. There was some kind of infection that required a 10 day treatment a week after the surgery; now there is a bruised lump on the incision end which it is assumed to be an undissolved suture or a glue component that her body is rejecting and trying to eliminate. So we have to put warm compresses on it. 
Minute issues comparing to what you have gone and are going thru.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I am so very sorry to learn this outcome for sweet Beau. He's free of ailment now, running free. Hugs to you. I agree that not many would have done what you did. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

*

Thank you for taking in Beau and giving him a week of love and happiness!
*


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So very sorry Beau has passed to the bridge. You did a great job with him. All I can say now is thank goodness he was able to feel love from you in his last week!!! Sounds like a great rescue organization you have. Beau will be one of those stories I will never forget...he really touched the hearts of a lot of people!! I am sure he will stay in your heart forever. Thanks again for doing everything you could for him!! RIP sweet Beau...I hope you are playing with all your new friends.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Last night I got tagged in a urgent PTS tomorrow thing... Me and Virginia from grateful Goldens jumped immediately.

Then they say "I have a potential local adopter"
Come to find out the shelter that tagged us doesn't screen the adopters or even test for heart worms(did I say I was in south GA) before adopting out....

One problem how Goldens end up like Beau did....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*



tine434 said:


> I smiled.... I seen a pic of Beau accidently while taking a selfie with the hubby.... and he had a spark in his eye. And it made me smile. That spark was directed to me, and he isn't missing me one bit right now as he is romping around.
> 
> We went out tonight all dressed up to celebrate.... I can't look at Beau as a failure.... But what I can do is look at our relationship we developed as a success and growth. I grew as a person, my heart grew. My relationship with my husband is growing as we mourn...
> 
> ...


What a wonderful picture of you, your hubby!! You are very pretty!
Who is the other little dog in the picture?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

The two dogs are Rem, our 8.5 month old golden and Roxy, our 2 year old 3/4 mini schnauzer 1/4 beagle

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Sorry, I thought it was Roxy and Beau!
Very good picture of Rem and Roxy.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Annddddd.... There are the tears. Someone commented on Facebook on my post where I was holding him on that long car ride to the ER vet. God, those cuddles felt so good. And I had so much hope. I was so sure. And just remembering his little head in my lap, ugh. And I am at work, thank God no one else is here yet!  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

"There are the tears."

I am shedding a few right along with you. I think that a lot of us that love these precious babies have been following Beau's story so closely that we will be grieving a bit right along with you. The tears will wash away the sadness so you can heal.
Just remember that Beau knows you love him and wouldn't want sadness to be his legacy, but rather that you care about him and tried to make his life better.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I am just now seeing this. I'm so very sorry for your loss. But, thank you for letting him know love.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Just now seeing this. You're an angel and I'm so sorry


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

God Bless little angel, Beau!
I am heartbroken, too!


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Me too. I think about him all the time.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I have also been thinking of Beau a lot today...missing him with you!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Y'all.... It is so hard to heal. I found out the guys name and where he was working and why he moved. I'm going to advocate for something to be done. I have to write my statements today about what the vet did....

I can't get over it because I have to keep replaying the bad. I can't remember the good cause of recounting the bad to others...

I just want Beau home. I still feel like he is coming home, like he's still in Brunswick just waiting to come home. I wake up in the middle of the might thinking of him. 

Hopefully we get some justice served..... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I'll help you. I can write, call, email, etc. Use me. 

Soon the good memories will replace the bad. I'm in the same boat. My boy died 2 weeks ago today and I was here at the very end. Hard to get those images out of my head but the good ones are creeping back!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Cuddysmom...
You're so selfless. You shouldn't even be worrying about anyone else with what you went through....

I called animal control. I have witnesses, his name, job, everything. Doesn't matter.... Nothing.... I am going to try again.

I finished my letter about Beau... it is almost 4 full pages. Maybe too long... but then I realized I was going so fast I left stuff out, important stuff.... Not really sure what the vet board will wanna know.
I wish I could sum it all up "Gibson played a major roll in the death of Beau by being ignorant and insensitive"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry Beau passed, my heart hurts for you and this sweet boy. 

I hope you are able to get justice for him. 

Grateful Goldens of the Low Country is a wonderful Rescue. A big thank you to you and them for everything you did for Beau. 

I'm so very sorry.......


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I am so very sorry Beau passed, my heart hurts for you and this sweet boy.
> 
> I hope you are able to get justice for him.
> 
> ...


Tine:
Thank you to you and Grateful Goldens for ALL YOU DID for sweet Beau.


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

tine434 said:


> I called animal control. I have witnesses, his name, job, everything. Doesn't matter.... Nothing.... I am going to try again.


I hate suggesting this, but maybe as a last resort, involve the media? I know around here, TV News loves to sensationalize this stuff. It might make Animal Control/Police realize they need to take action... and it also might get a little publicity for the amazing rescue organization that helped out so much.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Castaway.... I get where you're coming from.
The idea makes me sick, but it's a good point.
I'll suggest this to Virginia.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

YES! GET MEDIA INVOLVED! 
Around here, that is a fast way to see results. And possibly a few good adoptions for the rescue organization. 
Good Luck!! Thanks for fighting the good fight!


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

tine434 said:


> Castaway.... I get where you're coming from.
> The idea makes me sick, but it's a good point.
> I'll suggest this to Virginia.


I know, I hate suggesting it... But the only thing that makes me more upset than the "owner's" neglect is that the authorities are letting them get away with it.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Media! Media! It will help. Seriously

YOU'RE the selfless one. You're a Goldie angel!!

Ugh. I wish I could do something. I'm getting angry! This is why I'm a dog person and not a people person!!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

....
In my statements to the veterinary board do they just need to know events concerning the vet directly or do they need to know about Beau's symptoms after the first visit, before that first visit, etc....? Like the whole thing?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Like how he ate fine before going then after going the decline in appetite etc etc or just that... they gave him ivermectin and made him blind....? Ya know?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I would give them every bit of info you have, leave nothing out. 

You may think something is not important when it could very well be extremely important.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'll share when I'm done

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh and more tears. How sweet of them... it contained two poems... One to comfort the person who had to make the decision and be there til the end, the other was explaining what rainbow bridge is. 

Oh I hope it's true, can't wait to see Beau there ones day and see how handsome he really is.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

This may be a dumb question, but can the ASPCA help in guiding you in what to do in pursuing the matter with the owner abandoning Beau?

Does anyone else know? (If not, I can do some research into it and see what they say).


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

That's beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Can someone go through the thread and post each picture that I posted into one post for me? I am driving but need them the evening when I get back

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I got them to agree to at least let me email the pictures to to them of Beau

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

tine434 said:


> Can someone go through the thread and post each picture that I posted into one post for me? I am driving but need them the evening when I get back
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'll give it a try -- if you are sending e-mail to ASPCA or another organization, I can PM you with all pics compressed on a zip file or PDF file.
Which do you prefer?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Messaged you tosh

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I got an email to animal control with pics and a statement to Virginia for vet board 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Awesome, good work!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

UPDATE:
ok.... the AC officer called me....
If neighbors are willing to go to court and testify it was his dog then it looks like we can get abandonment... That seems to be a big if though....

Now, cruelty or neglect is going to be near impossible to get. While Beau was in the condition for a cruelty/neglect charge, with him now being passed and vets saying he died of Parvo it's almost impossible.

But let's pray these neighbors talk.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*



tine434 said:


> UPDATE:
> ok.... the AC officer called me....
> If neighbors are willing to go to court and testify it was his dog then it looks like we can get abandonment... That seems to be a big if though....
> 
> ...


It would be wonderful if the neighbors would talk.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh man, maybe if there were flyers passed out with Beau's story?


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

tine434 said:


> UPDATE:
> ok.... the AC officer called me....
> If neighbors are willing to go to court and testify it was his dog then it looks like we can get abandonment... That seems to be a big if though....
> 
> ...


As my husband says all the time, "It's not over 'til it's over...." Can't give up yet! Yes, we can all pray that those neighbors will be willing to testify.
Somehow right has to overcome the wrong done by those people.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh man. Keep us posted!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Waiting to pick up my new foster any minute..... Thank God he's supposedly in good health. Can't do another round of emotion back to back!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Hope everything goes well with this foster.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He's awesome. Already I wanna keep him. He is gonna rock agility if someone takes the time! Can't wait to get home with him. Will start another thread for him later

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh he look so happy!! Keep us posted and lots of pics


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so glad you are fostering another one. You are the kind of foster mom every rescue dog needs.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hey... whoever mentioned the D.E. how do you put it out? It came in a large bag and I had a hand duster but it is too fine for that, it drifts off before it hits the dirt. Does a push type work better....?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks to you Beau will never be forgotten. Thank you for sharing him with us.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Never considered that before....
But really, if not for all of us and the rescue... he would be another forgotten soul, no one would have met him

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes, thank you tine!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

You and your husband are wonderful people!! You'll be rewarded for your kindness!!!!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

So... Beau has $125 balance on his account.... Which they out under my name for some reason. So now they won't release my dog's records. Which mean my dogs don't have heartworm medicine.
The rescue isn't paying, the vet isn't budging...... Wow. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

And I find this all out after ordering $250 in medicines for Red Roxy and Rem and now can't get them cause of them not releasing my script

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I can't believe this. Either the rescue or the vet should budge and take care of this. This should not be your problem and they should not be holding the other dog's hostage. Especially after all you went through with Beau. Good luck.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

The rescue won't call the vet.... So I call the vet. Hang up. Call the rescue. Then repeat. And repeat. And I've messed up with my new vet calling so much. Begging anyone to help me and my dogs. Finally I broke and said "I will pay it!" And the rescue said no no.... Yell them this. Ugh, why am I telling anyone anything???

I'm trying not to make the rescue mad cause we want to adopt.... But.... I'm done fostering. This is costing too much. It's insane. I shouldn't be monkey in the middle. It isn't fair to my dogs who are going without medications

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh my. I'm sorry to hear this. What a bunch of bull


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

After a week of fighting, my records are supposedly going to be released today. Let's hope. My 2 are past due for meds!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Spoke too soon.... nevermind.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

She said it would be paid yesterday, asked for their number today... Gibson still hasn't heard anything from her. I get that people are busy but my dogs are the ones suffering..... 
It is frustrating. I told her I could pay it she said oh no no no don't worry that I will.
Well, hello..... 
I'm here waiting. I already ordered heartgard and seresto collar for Red not even knowing if he will be ours or not... Just out of love and dedication. Now it is hurtful to hear how my dogs don't seem to matter and then I fear if I pester too much I can be turned down for Red.... Idk.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

So sorry you are going through this. Are you going to have to pay an adoption fee for Red if you adopt him? Maybe you could just deduct this from the fee or hold him hostage.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I ended up having to pay the $125 on Beau's account. She hasnt even found out i paid it yet cause she hasnt evdn called. And yes his adoption fee would be $250

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm so sorry


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear this Tine. I know it's a hassle and you have done so much already but would it help to write them a kind letter about what you have been through so perhaps they may run a bit of a tighter ship in the future? So they don't lose more fosters?
HUGS!


----------

